# Rubber boot rack



## axespino (Jan 10, 2005)

Has anybody made or bought a boot rack for rubber boots that could be placed in the garage? It does not have to fancy or anything just something simple. Thanks


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

axespino said:


> Has anybody made or bought a boot rack for rubber boots that could be placed in the garage? It does not have to fancy or anything just something simple. Thanks


 I would think this could be made simple by using some PVC. Just make a rack with as many "feet" sticking up as you have boots. If its in the garage, doesn't need to look great just work right. Boots slip over the pipe with an elbow and a little bit on the end to support boot upside down so they can dry? Just a thought!:brew:


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

http://wayneofthewoods.com/bootrack.html


----------



## mrives (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't laugh but what I use is the metal "legs" from those bandit signs you see everywhere during election time. When you look at it, it looks like a H.. I just nail the middle part to a rafter and slide my wader boots in the open part and they work great and are free after election day!!


----------

